# AMA fight club



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 13, 2013)

My friends thinking about going here. 
http://www.amafightclub.com/
Outside of training Jim miller, I don't really know much about it. Anyone have any personal experience with them, or know how good quality they are, and how friendly the instructors/fighters are? I dont want my friend to get shoddy teaching or a crappy experience lol


----------



## Mark Jacobs (Feb 19, 2013)

I was out there about a year ago writing a story on Kaensak, who had just come aboard as one of their Thai boxing coaches. I didn't really get to talk with any of their MMA coaches so can't speak about them specifically. But I believe Kaensak is still there and you won't find a more highly regarded Thai boxer in the U.S. He was champion at both Lumpini and Rajadamnern stadiums and the first person to be voted fighter of the year in Thailand two years in a row. Also a very nice guy and good teacher.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok, that's good to know. If a lumpini champion fights there, I'm sure it's got to be good


----------

